# Party Ideas



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to have a few friends over for halloween, so I was thinking of having a small party, but I need ideas. So fire away people.


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

No ideas about games or decor, but here's links to some recipes.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Cat..
Well first decide if you want a theme or just a costume party in general.
Then figure out how many people will be attending.
Are you providing food and drink?
Give us an idea of what you like okay
Then we can give suggestions on 
theme items/decor
food
drink


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, Sorry. 
I have some pretty good baking skills, and about ten people. I don't really want a theme, just an amalgamation of scary stuff. I really need tips about cheap indoor props, as I will spending my budget on the outside.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

webbing and spiders - hot glue shooter-rope-webbing from packages
skeletons - plastic -rubber- talking -lit up all of these can be fixed up with clothing ,staining, webs
creepy cloth- buy it or make it with sheer cutains
lighting- a lamp with a sheer over it or that tulle stuff
lanterns, candles (be careful with those)..blacklights
music
static or fcg - ghosts-reapers werewolves ect
check out the prop how tos or showroom for ideas


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

I made pork ribs for my halloween party last year, it went over pretty well.. it was the only main course type of food that I could think of that was remotely spooky and it was very good considering it was made in the oven as opposed to in a smoker. It was alton brown's recipe from foodnetwork.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

chili is also a good party food -- ground up bodies anyone?
shredded beef with taco seasoning
meatballs and gravy
chicken wings are always a fav
cowboy beans
anything you like is good ...have your guests bring a scary dish also


----------



## Catbert (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm really good at baking bread, so I'll make a three dimensional bread skeleton.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That sounds cool hope you take pics to show us Catbert


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

get some of the colored party lights to help with ambience. blue & red work especially well. I find the red gives off way more light than the blue


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Halloween scavenger hunt is always fun. Give each team a camera make all the clues Halloween riddles and your set. 
This is really good if there will be teens and adults. The teens love competing against adults.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree that the red and blue lights help set the mod but I like to add a black light also, makes the webbing and assorted skulls I have laying around glow and look cool. finger foods and the grossest looking dips are great.We also decorate the garage for the kids (for the party, we decorate it different for Halloween night) and we put a strobe light and fogger and the kids love to dance and play around, some of the adults usually end up in there to haha.


----------

